# Python rubiks cube solver with 3d display



## Blakkis (Oct 19, 2013)

After i bought myself my first 3x3 cube and decided to give a shot to teach the computer how to solve it(mostly as a just simple test to test out few things) it actually went far more ahead than i was expecting

i wrote a solver for it that relies on fridich method and the 3d display was done in Blender 3D both of the programs were written in python. Trubik.exe is written in Python 2.7 and compiled in py2exe and the TRubik3D.exe was done in Blender3D and the script is uses was done in blender 2.6. Solving the whitecross is still a work to be do, but the entire program is fully working however

communication of these 2 programs is working through 2 txt files. other one provides the color arrays and the other solved moves for the given scrambled cube

it comes with a Settings.ini to customize the program(i'll be adding more settings soon) and the TRubik.exe(which is the solver itself) the GUI is currently a simple cmd interface(actual GUI is coming along soon) and TRubik3D which is the 3d display 

i have no idea for any actual usage for it rather than watching it solve cubes. im more stunned that i was able to even finish it 
oh and the TRubik.exe can be call'd through the cmd to solve a cube*more info on the README.txt* 

if you do find errors please send me a message through the forums along with the error if possible?

leave any questions if you have any

special thanks for the people who wrote the Speedcubing wiki, helped alot during the development.


----------



## vanselm66 (Nov 19, 2013)

Very interesting mix between design, programming and Rubik. I'tried to learn some Python too. I'll try your program.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 21, 2013)

Would you mind posting some screenshots?


----------



## Blakkis (Nov 21, 2013)

I've updated the rubik program with 1 new setting. 
i know it may seem fishy to download it in fear of "unwanted stuff" but i can guaranteed that this is safe one.
tho i still havent done the GUI for the actual solver. i updated the 3D display too.
ill post the sources soon too here is a screenshot.
http://i.imgur.com/YiBQtZK.png?1

- Blakkis aka Toni Vuoristo


----------



## Blakkis (Nov 21, 2013)

if there is any features you'd like to see, shoot me an message and ill consider adding it.


----------



## vanselm66 (Nov 23, 2013)

With the "first" version I got a "wrap_oal.dll missing" message. The last one file is set to private :confused: .


----------



## Blakkis (Nov 23, 2013)

Ah, thanks for that error, oops yeah it was accidently set as private here is working one: http://www.mediafire.com/download/0fatjntf5e3j7hv/TRubik.rar


----------



## vanselm66 (Nov 25, 2013)

Now it's working perfectly . Thank you!


----------



## Cain (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, thats a great code and actually the best one i ever saw  it's working perfectly and is easy to use

I want to request you, if it is possible to get the original uncompiled python code to get it operateable on a linux based system (Raspbian)


----------

